# Comet Mill



## ddickey (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone familiar with them?


----------



## ZZDOG (Nov 5, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Anyone familiar with them?





ddickey said:


> Anyone familiar with them?


HI THERE...
I have COMET MILL 9x42  vari sp. head bought new in 1985....
   ZZDOG.....


----------



## ddickey (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it a Taiwan made mill?
The seller said it is USA made.


----------



## ZZDOG (Nov 5, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Is it a Taiwan made mill?
> The seller said it is USA made.


COMET MILL Ihave made in TAIWAN.....
    ZZDOG.....


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 12, 2019)

The name 'Comet' applied to some pretty great woodworking machines is definitely US, particularly a radial arm saw.
'Comet' attached to a milling machine like mine or ANY seen wouldn't use crap Taiwan printed labels and tags, if it "was made in the USA". 
When it comes to machinery, vehicles and real estate, what a seller says I discount 100% without his proof or my personal knowledge.
I've had a used Comet since '91 and wouldn't trade for any VS Bridgeport. Taiwan mills appear cast in a few plants, built and branded to suit a variety of distributors. The _real _ones claim to be Meehanite, which is significant. Seen far more clones that do not.
https://meehanitemetal.com/the-process/   Central operations are Grafton, WI. They license that process elsewhere. It assures a standard of tangible material performance, emphasizing 'assure'.
Compare that with ISO-900x assurance, quality attained by intricate levels of administration. They peddle a license too. . .


----------

